# Dating app cringe



## Monika H. (Feb 18, 2019)

Hallo, hallo!!!

This thread is gonna be a little particular.
Some things do overlap with the Nice Guys and Nice Gals threads, but there are also elements you don't find in those threads, a general WTF factor that only dating apps can do - because the Internet gives everyone an outlet to share their ideas, and the freaks to declare their brand of crazy.
So, let's get started!

The poet





This is one of the things that actually makes me agree with certain feminists 



You can be the love goddess Aphrodite, but if your personality is shit is shit




SMH




Give that woman a medal.




You were expected to not accept my "no"!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 18, 2019)

This thread is definitely watch worthy.


Spoiler: This is why I understand gay men.









Women are fucking crazy.


----------



## Draza (Feb 18, 2019)

Standards are too high. What a surprise.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Reynard (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.


>feminists always complaining about how men don't want them due to having preferences for certain appearances
>feminist goes off to list how much she cares about appearances of men and how much they earn


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 18, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> This thread is definitely watch worthy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is why I understand gay men.
> ...


No.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 18, 2019)

Every time. Every time I see a girl with dyed hair on one of these dating sites they have some unique pronoun or associate themselves with some identity politics.


----------



## Dragon Lady (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



Dang so many dudes under 6'0


Reynard said:


> >feminists always complaining about how men don't want them due to having preferences for certain appearances
> >feminist goes off to list how much she cares about appearances of men and how much they earn



and gets triggered when a dude has a weight requirement


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



"Save me the man tears"
I don't think she knows that "man tears" is a slang for semen.


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 18, 2019)

Machiavellian




Charming ladies 

 



This isn't misogyny at all


----------



## Nekromantik (Feb 18, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


>


I'm going to go tell my husband he's like a fine wine, because I stomped his grapes.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Feb 18, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> This isn't misogyny at all
> View attachment 669967



I always thought men were like a cheddar wurst. They start all floppy but when you heat things up they get stiffer and squirt their cheese


----------



## Lunete (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 18, 2019)

Lunete said:


>


Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 18, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.



Ah, a man of faith and hope! How cruel the world must seem.


----------



## TokiBun (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



She did a pretty good job making sure no one will inbox her.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 18, 2019)

Modern dating has gotten so fucking weird...


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 19, 2019)

Lunete said:


>


I’m so not a violent or hateful person.  In fact I am usually full of nothing but love...  but I would go on a date with this person just for the opportunity to punch them right in face.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 19, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> I’m so not a violent or hateful person.  In fact I am usually full of nothing but love...  but I would go on a date with this person just for the opportunity to punch them right in face.


Be careful, that's probably one of their turn-ons.


----------



## Ryker (Feb 19, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/paint-fremmerlid-darla-fremmerlid-paintarya-paint-stardust.21781/


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 18, 2019)

Hallo, hallo!!!

This thread is gonna be a little particular.
Some things do overlap with the Nice Guys and Nice Gals threads, but there are also elements you don't find in those threads, a general WTF factor that only dating apps can do - because the Internet gives everyone an outlet to share their ideas, and the freaks to declare their brand of crazy.
So, let's get started!

The poet





This is one of the things that actually makes me agree with certain feminists 



You can be the love goddess Aphrodite, but if your personality is shit is shit




SMH




Give that woman a medal.




You were expected to not accept my "no"!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 18, 2019)

This thread is definitely watch worthy.


Spoiler: This is why I understand gay men.









Women are fucking crazy.


----------



## Draza (Feb 18, 2019)

Standards are too high. What a surprise.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Reynard (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.


>feminists always complaining about how men don't want them due to having preferences for certain appearances
>feminist goes off to list how much she cares about appearances of men and how much they earn


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 18, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> This thread is definitely watch worthy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is why I understand gay men.
> ...


No.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 18, 2019)

Every time. Every time I see a girl with dyed hair on one of these dating sites they have some unique pronoun or associate themselves with some identity politics.


----------



## Dragon Lady (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



Dang so many dudes under 6'0


Reynard said:


> >feminists always complaining about how men don't want them due to having preferences for certain appearances
> >feminist goes off to list how much she cares about appearances of men and how much they earn



and gets triggered when a dude has a weight requirement


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



"Save me the man tears"
I don't think she knows that "man tears" is a slang for semen.


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 18, 2019)

Machiavellian




Charming ladies 

 



This isn't misogyny at all


----------



## Nekromantik (Feb 18, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


>


I'm going to go tell my husband he's like a fine wine, because I stomped his grapes.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Feb 18, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> This isn't misogyny at all
> View attachment 669967



I always thought men were like a cheddar wurst. They start all floppy but when you heat things up they get stiffer and squirt their cheese


----------



## Lunete (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 18, 2019)

Lunete said:


>


Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 18, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.



Ah, a man of faith and hope! How cruel the world must seem.


----------



## TokiBun (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



She did a pretty good job making sure no one will inbox her.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 18, 2019)

Modern dating has gotten so fucking weird...


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 19, 2019)

Lunete said:


>


I’m so not a violent or hateful person.  In fact I am usually full of nothing but love...  but I would go on a date with this person just for the opportunity to punch them right in face.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 19, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> I’m so not a violent or hateful person.  In fact I am usually full of nothing but love...  but I would go on a date with this person just for the opportunity to punch them right in face.


Be careful, that's probably one of their turn-ons.


----------



## Ryker (Feb 19, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/paint-fremmerlid-darla-fremmerlid-paintarya-paint-stardust.21781/


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 18, 2019)

Hallo, hallo!!!

This thread is gonna be a little particular.
Some things do overlap with the Nice Guys and Nice Gals threads, but there are also elements you don't find in those threads, a general WTF factor that only dating apps can do - because the Internet gives everyone an outlet to share their ideas, and the freaks to declare their brand of crazy.
So, let's get started!

The poet





This is one of the things that actually makes me agree with certain feminists 



You can be the love goddess Aphrodite, but if your personality is shit is shit




SMH




Give that woman a medal.




You were expected to not accept my "no"!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 18, 2019)

This thread is definitely watch worthy.


Spoiler: This is why I understand gay men.









Women are fucking crazy.


----------



## Draza (Feb 18, 2019)

Standards are too high. What a surprise.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Reynard (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.


>feminists always complaining about how men don't want them due to having preferences for certain appearances
>feminist goes off to list how much she cares about appearances of men and how much they earn


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 18, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> This thread is definitely watch worthy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is why I understand gay men.
> ...


No.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 18, 2019)

Every time. Every time I see a girl with dyed hair on one of these dating sites they have some unique pronoun or associate themselves with some identity politics.


----------



## Dragon Lady (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



Dang so many dudes under 6'0


Reynard said:


> >feminists always complaining about how men don't want them due to having preferences for certain appearances
> >feminist goes off to list how much she cares about appearances of men and how much they earn



and gets triggered when a dude has a weight requirement


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



"Save me the man tears"
I don't think she knows that "man tears" is a slang for semen.


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 18, 2019)

Machiavellian




Charming ladies 

 



This isn't misogyny at all


----------



## Nekromantik (Feb 18, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


>


I'm going to go tell my husband he's like a fine wine, because I stomped his grapes.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Feb 18, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> This isn't misogyny at all
> View attachment 669967



I always thought men were like a cheddar wurst. They start all floppy but when you heat things up they get stiffer and squirt their cheese


----------



## Lunete (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 18, 2019)

Lunete said:


>


Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 18, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.



Ah, a man of faith and hope! How cruel the world must seem.


----------



## TokiBun (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



She did a pretty good job making sure no one will inbox her.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 18, 2019)

Modern dating has gotten so fucking weird...


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 19, 2019)

Lunete said:


>


I’m so not a violent or hateful person.  In fact I am usually full of nothing but love...  but I would go on a date with this person just for the opportunity to punch them right in face.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 19, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> I’m so not a violent or hateful person.  In fact I am usually full of nothing but love...  but I would go on a date with this person just for the opportunity to punch them right in face.


Be careful, that's probably one of their turn-ons.


----------



## Ryker (Feb 19, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/paint-fremmerlid-darla-fremmerlid-paintarya-paint-stardust.21781/


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 18, 2019)

Hallo, hallo!!!

This thread is gonna be a little particular.
Some things do overlap with the Nice Guys and Nice Gals threads, but there are also elements you don't find in those threads, a general WTF factor that only dating apps can do - because the Internet gives everyone an outlet to share their ideas, and the freaks to declare their brand of crazy.
So, let's get started!

The poet





This is one of the things that actually makes me agree with certain feminists 



You can be the love goddess Aphrodite, but if your personality is shit is shit




SMH




Give that woman a medal.




You were expected to not accept my "no"!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 18, 2019)

This thread is definitely watch worthy.


Spoiler: This is why I understand gay men.









Women are fucking crazy.


----------



## Draza (Feb 18, 2019)

Standards are too high. What a surprise.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Reynard (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.


>feminists always complaining about how men don't want them due to having preferences for certain appearances
>feminist goes off to list how much she cares about appearances of men and how much they earn


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 18, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> This thread is definitely watch worthy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is why I understand gay men.
> ...


No.


----------



## Overcast (Feb 18, 2019)

Every time. Every time I see a girl with dyed hair on one of these dating sites they have some unique pronoun or associate themselves with some identity politics.


----------



## Dragon Lady (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



Dang so many dudes under 6'0


Reynard said:


> >feminists always complaining about how men don't want them due to having preferences for certain appearances
> >feminist goes off to list how much she cares about appearances of men and how much they earn



and gets triggered when a dude has a weight requirement


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



"Save me the man tears"
I don't think she knows that "man tears" is a slang for semen.


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 18, 2019)

Machiavellian




Charming ladies 

 



This isn't misogyny at all


----------



## Nekromantik (Feb 18, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


>


I'm going to go tell my husband he's like a fine wine, because I stomped his grapes.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Feb 18, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> This isn't misogyny at all
> View attachment 669967



I always thought men were like a cheddar wurst. They start all floppy but when you heat things up they get stiffer and squirt their cheese


----------



## Lunete (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 18, 2019)

Lunete said:


>


Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 18, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.



Ah, a man of faith and hope! How cruel the world must seem.


----------



## TokiBun (Feb 18, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Standards are too high. What a surprise.



She did a pretty good job making sure no one will inbox her.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 18, 2019)

Modern dating has gotten so fucking weird...


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 19, 2019)

Lunete said:


>


I’m so not a violent or hateful person.  In fact I am usually full of nothing but love...  but I would go on a date with this person just for the opportunity to punch them right in face.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 19, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> I’m so not a violent or hateful person.  In fact I am usually full of nothing but love...  but I would go on a date with this person just for the opportunity to punch them right in face.


Be careful, that's probably one of their turn-ons.


----------



## Ryker (Feb 19, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Holy shit..that HAS to be a troll.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/paint-fremmerlid-darla-fremmerlid-paintarya-paint-stardust.21781/


----------

